# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Plasterboard wall sheets sizes

## barney118

Hi, 
I rang up to get a price of 10mm sheets (Bunnings) for my walls 900mm wide and they told me they only come in 1200 width is this right? I have 2700 high rooms and that will leave with heaps of waste unless I run the boards vertically which is against the rules?

----------


## Bloss

They also come in 1350 widths ie: 2 x 1350 = 2700 voila - your size!  :2thumbsup:  As is too often the case what Bunnings means when they say 'it only comes in x size' is really 'that's all we stock'  . . .  :Frown:  Find another supplier.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## barney118

:Banghead:  
I was looking for one with an icecream on my head. Thanks Bloss. I am doing the numbers on what I need to make the next part of the project, I know I am up for some more ceiling so I'll get the walls as well. 
By the way how do you do corners, where 2 sheets meet, external corner, I believe you buy a strip of metal stuff? and base coat etc as per join?

----------


## skot

barney, 
You can use a metal angle for external corners and paper tape for internals & sheet joins. 
For hints on how to plaster go here:  http://www.how2plaster.com/ 
and try these for your supplies 
Coastal Distributors
30 Pringle Rd
Fairy Meadow, NSW 2519
(02) 4285 6655 
I think this place is north of the University of Wollongong 
The plasterers supplier above should have everything you need and probably at a better cost than Bunnings.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Thread under control. Thanks for the plug skot. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## barney118

thx, I bought some from plaster master in Fairy meadow some time ago, yep they have changed thier name.

----------


## barney118

I phoned for a quote and plasta Master were $60 dearer for Lafarge products, Bunnings direct order for CSR product.

----------


## Bloss

> Thread under control. Thanks for the plug skot. 
> Cheers Rod

  Musta been tired - forgot to point him your way.  :Redface:  Is that gunna reduce my spotter's fee?  :Biggrin:

----------

